# Bear pics, post them here!



## thunder river outfitters

Michigan is 100% in full swing for the bear baiting season. lets start posting pics of the bears we get on cam. lets see what ya got coming in, and tell us what your using to bait!


----------



## TVCJohn

Well.....after 7 days I finally got my first strike. It wasn't on the bait I thought it would be. I think the rain storms finally laying down helped a bunch. On Sunday I rebaited with sweet popcorn, regreased with fish smelling fryer grease and sprayed down with the vanilla/anise mix. Also been soaking marshmellows in the mix and sprinkling powdered sugar on the grease coated logs. I snapped these pics this morning. I noticed the bear got into the stinky meat (7 days old) and was eating it. I rebaited with more sweet popcorn, marshmellows and fresh meat scrapes. The bear did leave a good poo pile about 15' from the bait so that tells me it ate pretty good and flushed out the existing food it ate prior to showing up. I put an IR cam on this site so if it strikes again we'll have some actual bear pics.

Before.....











After the strike.......the logs were displaced quite a bit. I'm thinking the bear (or bears??) were rolling the logs and licking the fryer grease and powdered sugar I put over the grease.











Note the 9v battery.....also note the seeds.











I spoke to one of my local honey guys a few days back. He told me once the berries and other food sources brown up the bears will hit the honey hives. He said last year across there area the had almost 200 hives hit by bears. This year only 5 or 6 hives thus far. They expect more to get hit as things brown up.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

nice john...really nice!!!!!!!!!!
but i could have done without the 3rd pic...lol 
great job! good luck with him!


----------



## sourdough44

Here is a daytime shooter bear, well maybe a shooter.


----------



## TVCJohn

Checked the cam I put in yesterday. Here's the beast. He spent about 4 hours last night and another couple this morning on the bait. He's rubbed up some on his rear end. He looks like an ok size...not the biggest I've ever seen. He went thru about 20 lbs of meat scraps plus the popcorn.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

sourdough44 said:


> Here is a daytime shooter bear, well maybe a shooter.


nice, i dont think i would pass him up. day time already?..wow thats great. is that wisconsin or mich?


----------



## thunder river outfitters

hey john, super job!!!!!... 6:30 am? holy crap ....thats great. i love seeing bear pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sourdough44

That bear I posted above is in the Northern U.P.. Yes, he usually would be a shooter. Not to sound to picky, but I have an average bear on the wall from my last hunt. I did draw a non-res tag this Fall. If I don't see one a fair amount larger I plan to just do some filming. I'll be ready though & there may be another guy with a tag too. That's my plan anyway, subject to change.


----------



## Eschmidt48

i got these pics off my foodplot im not bear hunting but they r still good pics
how much u think he weighs?


----------



## thunder river outfitters

Eschmidt48 said:


> i got these pics off my foodplot im not bear hunting but they r still good pics
> how much u think he weighs?


my guess would be 150-175.


----------



## bwhiatt2

I can't figure out how to upload off my phone


----------



## bwhiatt2

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TVCJohn

New bear. This one is smaller that the other one above. At least this one has most of it's hair. The big one hasn't come back in 2 days.


----------



## mydogisscout

I don't think the first bear was rubbed as bad as you think.I think what your seeing is the reflection of the IR light from the camera on the bears fur. it looks like a shiny coat and you can see the same thing in some of the other nighttime pics posted by others.. both bears are nice bears though, great pics.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

hey john, super pics man! ya gotta love that he is there during day light already!.. great job!


----------



## TVCJohn

mydogisscout said:


> I don't think the first bear was rubbed as bad as you think.I think what your seeing is the reflection of the IR light from the camera on the bears fur. it looks like a shiny coat and you can see the same thing in some of the other nighttime pics posted by others.. both bears are nice bears though, great pics.


I don't know....I got 220-something pics of him in different poses. The cam is set to take 3 pics in a row. When he is leaning into the hole, you can see his package swinging in a 3 pic set. I'd think if he had some hair on his hind end, you wouldn't be able to see what he's packing so easily.


----------



## TVCJohn

thunder river outfitters said:


> hey john, super pics man! ya gotta love that he is there during day light already!.. great job!


 
Ya...that's good the bears are coming in on this bait in shooting light. I haven't seen the big one since those last pics. I might do a check today.

Still no strike on my other one. I just did a 3rd bait yesterday.


----------



## crittergitter71




----------



## mydogisscout

TVCJohn said:


> I don't know....I got 220-something pics of him in different poses. The cam is set to take 3 pics in a row. When he is leaning into the hole, you can see his package swinging in a 3 pic set. I'd think if he had some hair on his hind end, you wouldn't be able to see what he's packing so easily.


sometimes on bigger bears you can see more "package" mostly because thier gut hangs lower.


----------



## TVCJohn

mydogisscout said:


> sometimes on bigger bears you can see more "package" mostly because thier gut hangs lower.


See what ya think.....





















The more I examine the pics, the bigger he gets. I was initially guessing 250-ish give or take. Knowing how big some of those logs are...he might be a tad more.


----------



## Bearboy

I trained in Wisconsin and close to home. That is what I treed so far this year. The dogs are getting in shape and we are having fun. Bears are scarce up here but I been chasing the same couple now that we can bait. They keep coming back for food, I guess they haven't read that dogs scare them away. I have three pups ten months old, an old timer over ten, and two in their prime..so I been happy with them...most of the time it's just my dogs. I may get a bear to the dogs this year as only the the old one and the 8 year old ever had a kill to them. I plan on spending some time in Wisconsin for kill season and of course I have another tag... Three years in a row 2nd season..Baraga is a real popular BMU. I didn't tree anything I could bring myself to shoot the previous two seasons... All were less than 200 lbs. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## thunder river outfitters

Cedar Swamp said:


> Where's all the big bear pics Dan ?
> 
> Don't want to see any more pics of your ***** either, damn near threw up. rotest_e
> 
> Tell Katrina I said Hi.
> 
> Good Luck


Dont you have a softball game to play somewhere? i dont recall sending you an invitation to this thread!....lmao:lol::lol::lol:

well i took all my cams down but one, had 2 stolen last week. ill be putting them back out monday and tuesday when all the fudgies head home..lol.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

TVCJohn said:


> Finally a fresh strike! Some of these logs are heavy and the stack was pegged so it should be a strong bear. Good claw marks too. I moved the IR cam over to it. Maybe we'll get another visit. Hopefully the hot temps today and tomorrow don't stifle it.


super job john... i knew it wouldnt be long, they should be hitting full force in the next few days! with these cold nights, the vegitation should die off quik!


----------



## DROPTINE 14

a new bear that showed up... first time seeing him this year


----------



## TVCJohn

I made the rounds this morning. I wasn't expecting alot with the heat and t-storms the last day or so. Bait 1 had a couple of logs rolled but nothing torn up. Bait 2 was hit last night, this morning. Bait 3 (above ) wasn't touched.

Bait 2 had some good sign. It might not have been the big bear but the smaller one above. It didn't clean out all the bait....but I had alot in there.











Good poo pile. I believe the bear(s) fed thru the night as there is oats in there. I'm not sure what the black looking seeds are. Any guesses??


----------



## swampbuck

black oil Sunflower seeds, garden or bird feeder around ?

I wouldnt be so sure its a small one, we had a large boar on cam a couple years ago that would barely move the logs, lay there and reach in and pull out bait. I dont he ever tore it up or cleaned it out.


----------



## TVCJohn

swampbuck said:


> black oil Sunflower seeds, garden or bird feeder around ?
> 
> I wouldnt be so sure its a small one, we had a large boar on cam a couple years ago that would barely move the logs, lay there and reach in and pull out bait. I dont he ever tore it up or cleaned it out.


The nearest house is about a mile and half down the road and they don't have a bird feeder or sunflower plants. There is some gated private land closer and people have been driving back in there. I don't know what's back there. I don't think these are sunflower seeds. I'll check it out better tomorrow.

Now that the front is starting to pass thru....the winds died down and the temps dropped about 8 degrees since noontime.


----------



## B&B guide service




----------



## TVCJohn

That's a cute little bear. Wonder if mama was around?


----------



## B&B guide service




----------



## u.p.trapper

These pics are of the same bait .And I think they are the same bear.One year apart.
























Here are two males at another bait


----------



## mydogisscout

kinda rare for a large boar to tolerate a smaller bear at the bait with him. put some Boarmasters "bear-ly legal" in your bait and you will keep that bear at that bait station


----------



## u.p.trapper

I thought it was kind of rare also,but they always come in together I have lots of pics .And I am sure they are both males.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

super pics guys!

john, when ya gunna put a cam over your baits! have you been putting those sweets out?

great job guys! i love bear pics!


----------



## TVCJohn

thunder river outfitters said:


> super pics guys!
> 
> john, when ya gunna put a cam over your baits! have you been putting those sweets out?
> 
> great job guys! i love bear pics!


Dan,

I have the IR out now. I moved it from bait 2 to the bait 3. I wanted to get a pic of whatever moved those heavy logs. Bait 2 got hit right after I pulled the cam (figures!) and I'm waiting on the bait 3 bear to come back. I thought about putting a flash cam on bait 2 but like I was saying I don't want to get the bears bait spooky by the flash. 

Yes on the sweets. Still adding the oats and molasses too. Yesterday I got rid of the last of the popcorn. I haven't gone out yet this morning. I just looked at the weather radar and it's going to get very ugly here in a few minutes. Once the bad storm passes, I'll get out. Looks like a wet Saturday for all the tourists who drove up.

John


----------



## TVCJohn

Had two strikes last night, not sure about the 3rd bait. This is from bait 3. He was only around for 60 seconds and didn't tear up the logs. Something did tear up the logs but for some reason the cam didn't get pics of. The second pic is from this morning showing the hit bait. The third pic is bait 2 that was also hit. I hung a flash cam there this morning and I hope it doesn't scare the bears. I must say I thought the heat and humidity would have slowed things down but appearantly not. Looking forward to the cooler weather over the next few days.


----------



## sourdough44

Here's a few fresh pictures, Northern U.P..


----------



## B&B guide service

TVCJohn said:


> That's a cute little bear. Wonder if mama was around?


 this is the smallest bear that has went to this bait. its just a small sow. that got there real early. the bigger bear moves the camera everytime it comes in so i dont have any good pictures of it. ive got one picture at night but you cant see it very good.


----------



## B&B guide service

this bear is a little bigger than the first picture. but its dark and its head is in the hole and you cant get a good size on it.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

TVCJohn said:


> Dan,
> 
> I have the IR out now. I moved it from bait 2 to the bait 3. I wanted to get a pic of whatever moved those heavy logs. Bait 2 got hit right after I pulled the cam (figures!) and I'm waiting on the bait 3 bear to come back. I thought about putting a flash cam on bait 2 but like I was saying I don't want to get the bears bait spooky by the flash.
> 
> Yes on the sweets. Still adding the oats and molasses too. Yesterday I got rid of the last of the popcorn. I haven't gone out yet this morning. I just looked at the weather radar and it's going to get very ugly here in a few minutes. Once the bad storm passes, I'll get out. Looks like a wet Saturday for all the tourists who drove up.
> 
> John


lol, well i was out when it was ugly....i did get a lil drippy.

i had some lazy tourist drive his four wheeler down another one of my pathes friday. why cant these people just leave well enough alone. why do they feel the need to be soooo dam lazy that they cant even step off the 4wheeler and walk in. im sure the exhaust did wonders for my bait site...idiots!. thank god i took down my cams.


----------



## mydogisscout

thunder river outfitters said:


> lol, well i was out when it was ugly....i did get a lil drippy.
> 
> i had some lazy tourist drive his four wheeler down another one of my pathes friday. why cant these people just leave well enough alone. why do they feel the need to be soooo dam lazy that they cant even step off the 4wheeler and walk in. im sure the exhaust did wonders for my bait site...idiots!. thank god i took down my cams.


he actually did you a favor by not walking. at least he didn't leave human scent all over the place.


----------



## TVCJohn

Had one hit yesterday....nothing today. All was quiet and wet. Cool temps are nice for a change.


----------



## thongg




----------



## hb_brownie

TVCJohn said:


> Good poo pile. I believe the bear(s) fed thru the night as there is oats in there. I'm not sure what the black looking seeds are. Any guesses??


Beetle shells? I've seen this alot from the bears over my way.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

hb_brownie said:


> Beetle shells? I've seen this alot from the bears over my way.


hmhmhm i want to say sunflowers.


----------



## IceHog

Here are a couple of the 400+ pictures I got in 7 days. The bears are hammering my granola. This is the first time trying out bear hunting, so far so good . I'll post more pics later. Any ideas what these bear would weigh? Thanks, Icehog


----------



## TVCJohn

Just taking a stab.....

Pic 1 looks like a sow with a full belly on her.

Pics 1 & 3 look like the same bear. 

Pic 2 looks different from 1 & 3. 

Weight......they don't look as tall as the drum. I'd guess 1 & 3 at 225-240lbs. 

Number 2 would be 175ish.


----------



## IceHog

OK, I've never hunted bear before and have no idea. The #2 picture is kinda deceiving because he's behind the barrel, he's easily as high as the top of the barrel when next to it, but not as chubby as some of the others. I'll try to post another pic of #2. Do you think #1 and 3 are a sow because of the larger rump area? I've read that sows tend to have larger rear ends? Thanks for the input.


----------



## swampbuck

TVCJohn said:


> Just taking a stab.....
> 
> Pic 1 looks like a sow with a full belly on her.
> 
> Pics 1 & 3 look like the same bear.
> 
> Pic 2 looks different from 1 & 3.
> 
> Weight......they don't look as tall as the drum. I'd guess 1 & 2 at 225-240lbs.
> 
> Number 2 would be 175ish.


I think you are real close. If anything I may have gone a touch lighter on 1&3.


----------



## IceHog

I'm not sure this pic gives any better perspective than the other, but here's another view of bear#2.


----------



## TVCJohn

IceHog said:


> OK, I've never hunted bear before and have no idea. The #2 picture is kinda deceiving because he's behind the barrel, he's easily as high as the top of the barrel when next to it, but not as chubby as some of the others. I'll try to post another pic of #2. Do you think #1 and 3 are a sow because of the larger rump area? I've read that sows tend to have larger rear ends? Thanks for the input.


If you look at #1, take a very close look right behind the left leg. It looks like a teat is hanging down. That is why I'm thinking it's a sow....maybe even a recent wet one with the hair missing around the teat???


----------



## IceHog

John, I see that now, good eye. If she has young cub's wouldn't they be with her, I haven't had any pictures of little cub's? The smallest bears seem to have shoulder height just above the 2nd barrel ring, how big are this years cub's right now? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## cable dude

thunder river outfitters said:


> super pics what are you using for bait?


Sorry for the delayed reply been out of town without Internet, It is actually my dads bait and he is using a mixture of Black Sunflower Seed and Oats in the drum. The tire has a mixture of table scraps and sweets like cupcakes and cakes all chocolate he puts that out twice a week. We just put out a mixture of Cherry Kool Aid and Popcorn that the bear hit the first night and ate before hitting the oats. Only have 1 more pic to share until new camera comes in, this camera will not stay on for some reason. What is your estimate in size?


----------



## thunder river outfitters

cable dude said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply been out of town without Internet, It is actually my dads bait and he is using a mixture of Black Sunflower Seed and Oats in the drum. The tire has a mixture of table scraps and sweets like cupcakes and cakes all chocolate he puts that out twice a week. We just put out a mixture of Cherry Kool Aid and Popcorn that the bear hit the first night and ate before hitting the oats. Only have 1 more pic to share until new camera comes in, this camera will not stay on for some reason. What is your estimate in size?


ummmmm sunflower seeds? i thought those were not to be used? am i wrong? super pic though, very early..nice!


----------



## thunder river outfitters

TVCJohn said:


> Just taking a stab.....
> 
> Pic 1 looks like a sow with a full belly on her.
> 
> Pics 1 & 3 look like the same bear.
> 
> Pic 2 looks different from 1 & 3.
> 
> Weight......they don't look as tall as the drum. I'd guess 1 & 3 at 225-240lbs.
> 
> Number 2 would be 175ish.


i agree,... super pics!


----------



## cable dude

I thought we were allowed to use sunflower seeds as long as it was inaccessible.... hope am I right, if someone could chime in as right or wrong it would be appreciated.

Any idea on size?


----------



## TVCJohn

What unit are you hunting?


----------



## cable dude

Red Oak out of the TB area for baiting deer.


----------



## TVCJohn

cable dude said:


> Red Oak out of the TB area for baiting deer.


Ok....thanks.


----------



## u.p.trapper

Here are some mor pics


----------



## TVCJohn

Nice pics....


----------



## mydogisscout

#1 and #3 look like different bears to me. I would say #1 is a sow and #2 is a 2 yr old recently kicked, possibly by #1.


----------



## sourdough44

I checked the zero on my 284win yesterday. I'll leave it at 1/2" low at 25 yards. I can deal with that. This time is off. It's 4:40 in the afternoon.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

mydogisscout said:


> #1 and #3 look like different bears to me. I would say #1 is a sow and #2 is a 2 yr old recently kicked, possibly by #1.


 
i agree, that one is tiny, super pics though!


----------



## thunder river outfitters

sourdough44 said:


> I checked the zero on my 284win yesterday. I'll leave it at 1/2" low at 25 yards. I can deal with that. This time is off. It's 4:40 in the afternoon.


nice bear! 350+ is what im thinking! great bear sourdough!


----------



## cable dude

TVCJohn said:


> Ok....thanks.


 
Baiting with Sunflower Seed is legal as long as it is not accesible to deer.


----------



## TVCJohn

cable dude said:


> Baiting with Sunflower Seed is legal as long as it is not accesible to deer.


There's better things to use than sunflower seeds. I checked them again and they do look like black sunflower seeds. Either the bear is hitting someone's bird feeder or the adjoining property owner is baiting them.


----------



## cable dude

TVCJohn said:


> There's better things to use than sunflower seeds. I checked them again and they do look like black sunflower seeds. Either the bear is hitting someone's bird feeder or the adjoining property owner is baiting them.





thunder river outfitters said:


> ummmmm sunflower seeds? i thought those were not to be used? am i wrong? super pic though, very early..nice!


 
Sorry John I should have replied to Thunder River.


----------



## TVCJohn

cable dude said:


> Sorry John I should have replied to Thunder River.


No worries.

I'm heading out in a bit to load up for tomorrow's opener. Hopefully the bare butt one came in again. I have the IR cam on that new spot.


----------



## cable dude

Good luck to ya tomorrow.


----------



## TVCJohn

Had another hit on bait 2. That's 3 days in a row I think. Here's some pics. I don't think I've seen this one before. He was there throughout the night feeding. First came in at 2200ish and left around 0615ish. I'm hoping the bare butt bear shows up. A zillion ***** snooping around for some freebies. Here is a set of pics showing this new bear chasing off some ***** who where feeling brave. I have the cam set to take 3 pics in a row.


----------



## TVCJohn

Here's some pics of it ripping up the logs......the last pic kinda looks like it's a smaller boar.


----------



## buck11pt24

Good luck everyone. Thanks for sharing the pics with us. Can't wait to see some of the results in the next few days/weeks.


----------



## jeffz

Does anybody think that the **** population is down?? :lol: We have been getting ***** chewing thur our hollow log and getting 20-30 pics a night. :yikes:


----------



## TVCJohn

jeffz said:


> Does anybody think that the **** population is down?? :lol: We have been getting ***** chewing thur our hollow log and getting 20-30 pics a night. :yikes:


I have a pic in the above series with 6 ***** attacking the bait.


----------



## mydogisscout

TVCJohn did you put Boarmasters in your bait?


----------



## TVCJohn

mydogisscout said:


> TVCJohn did you put Boarmasters in your bait?


Nope....I did start sprinkling one box of strawberry jello mix across the tops of the logs. It's concentrated, sweet and seems to peak their interest. Also squirting strawberry jam in the plastic squirt bottles on the logs and the sweet bait under the logs. Been getting it for a $1 at the Dollar Store. Now that the temps are cooling down, I added meat scrapes next to the logs on Wednesday. I got pics of that bear with a rib bone hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

jeffz said:


> Does anybody think that the **** population is down?? :lol: We have been getting ***** chewing thur our hollow log and getting 20-30 pics a night. :yikes:


lol, a good bait station isnt any good unless you have atleast 10 *****..lol ***** are way outa hand!:yikes:


----------



## TVCJohn

On the stand at 0500. Nada! Had a bunch of ***** fighting for the bait. Very vocal. Thought I had one coming in at daybreak but it was 2 black squrriels going thru the ferns and blowdowns. Other than one deer, a flock of geese heading south....that was it. They were there about 5 hours earlier. I suspected there was a new one in the neighborhood. Those are some brave *****.......


----------



## thill

Anyone care to help me judge the size? I'm thinking 225-250.


----------



## TVCJohn

After 4 days of going cold, I got two bears to come in last night. A young boar and Bare Butt finally came back. I guess the hound hunters didn't get him. His butt hair is growing back nicely. I was a little nervous because I pulled the IR cam to another spot and put a flash cam in it's place. These guys didn't mind it.

Here's the first boar coming in.

































This is Bare Butt.






















This is a great one of Bare Butt coming in for the money shot. He has some battle scars.


----------



## Mickey Finn

This is a nice bear! You can see the frost bite damage on his ears. Must be a ground nester.

Their still tearing it up in Gwinn. I Can't wait to get up there. Anyone else doing the third hunt in Gwinn?

ATB


----------



## mydogisscout

I'm hunting 3rd in Gwinn. we had a hunter miss his second bear in a row off the same bait.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

super pics john!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would be setting up on his butt, he is almost hitting daylight.

for us, things have really went south. way to many small game, hounds and 4wheelers have done us in. but i guess thats expected in the red-oak area, its just never been this bad. bears have really been hit or miss which tells me we need a very hard frost to kill off the rest of the vegitation.
one of my guides (brushbuster) brad sat with a customer and had a really nice sow come in with her cub opening night (250lbs), but thats really been it. everyone is complaining about all the activity in the woods and there isnt a dang thing we can do about it. 

good luck all

dan


----------



## Mickey Finn

mydogisscout said:


> I'm hunting 3rd in Gwinn. we had a hunter miss his second bear in a row off the same bait.


Thats tough luck. Unless he didn't go to the range a few times.

At least it's two more chances for the rest of the hunters.

Good luck!


----------



## TVCJohn

thunder river outfitters said:


> super pics john!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would be setting up on his butt, he is almost hitting daylight.
> 
> for us, things have really went south. way to many small game, hounds and 4wheelers have done us in. but i guess thats expected in the red-oak area, its just never been this bad. bears have really been hit or miss which tells me we need a very hard frost to kill off the rest of the vegitation.
> one of my guides (brushbuster) brad sat with a customer and had a really nice sow come in with her cub opening night (250lbs), but thats really been it. everyone is complaining about all the activity in the woods and there isnt a dang thing we can do about it.
> 
> good luck all
> 
> dan


I sat last night on #2 bait and no bears. The good thing is I didn't hear any hounds at all. The day before yesterday I did talk to some bird hunters who were across the road in the other swamp. My #3 bait was also hit....no pics. That's why I moved the IR over there. I'll be making the rounds in a few.


----------



## TVCJohn

Just got back from making a round. Bait 2 had a bird hunter parking in one of the spots I park. (He must have came from Dan's side of the highway!) I have a cam pic of his dog at my bait. Nothing hit it last night. I hope my cam and tree stand don't disappear today. I did take pics of the truck just in case.

Bait 3 had three hits. Two last night and as I was walking in this morning I came across a sow and her 3 cubs walking away from the bait. Pics don't get any fresher than this. I'll sit on this bait this afternoon. Maybe the other bear will come in.


----------



## mydogisscout

Mickey Finn said:


> Thats tough luck. Unless he didn't go to the range a few times.
> 
> At least it's two more chances for the rest of the hunters.
> 
> Good luck!


his gun was sighted in fine, we checked his scope after the first miss...spot on. Problem is, his butt hole dilated and he fell through it, plain and simple. of course I should mention the 27 piles of droppings around the bait the diameter of coke cans...he wasn't shooting at a bear, but rather a Volkswagon with hair! And as for the 2 chances...well Mickey, I know I sound like a commercial saying this over and over, but use Boarmasters and maybe you too can get 2 chances at the same bear in 3 days. You should come by camp while your up, second driveway past the state boat launch on greenwood reservoir rd.


----------



## Mickey Finn

mydogisscout said:


> his gun was sighted in fine, we checked his scope after the first miss...spot on. Problem is, his butt hole dilated and he fell through it, plain and simple. of course I should mention the 27 piles of droppings around the bait the diameter of coke cans...he wasn't shooting at a bear, but rather a Volkswagon with hair! And as for the 2 chances...well Mickey, I know I sound like a commercial saying this over and over, but use Boarmasters and maybe you too can get 2 chances at the same bear in 3 days. You should come by camp while your up, second driveway past the state boat launch on greenwood reservoir rd.


I'll try to come by.

ATB


----------



## springdale

Looks like he's eating good!

I have 3 different bears hitting, but still have a week to wait!!!


----------



## TVCJohn

Geez...that one is a butterball!


----------



## springdale

I've been feeding him good John!









He makes that 55 gal drum look small!


----------



## Mickey Finn

springdale said:


> I've been feeding him good John!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He makes that 55 gal drum look small!


Nice bear! Go get him.

ATB


----------



## belden148

I shot my bear on the 16th at 6pm. She was 245lbs dressed out, any idea on live weight? I was told 40lbs of innards, and I was told 50lbs of innards...and one guy even told me only about 20lbs of guts, cuz there is no way a bears guts weigh more than a deer's :lol: I'll try to get some more pics on here as soon as I get the SD card from my buddy.


----------



## TVCJohn

It was a good day for cam pics. Yesterday I moved bait 3 about 50 yards to the west. About 4 hours after I left....a sow and cubs showed up at the new bait. If it's the sow and cubs I walked in on a couple of days ago....I swear she had 3 cubs. Always possible it's a new sow and cub. At least it's daylight!











Bait 2 had four different bears on it. A small one, and 3 other good ones...one being Bare Butt. I could kick myself because I didn't hunt this morning and Bare Butt came in 3 different times. The last time was this morning during legal shooting time....ugh!!!

This is bait 2. I think these are new bears.













This is one of the new bears getting up close to the cam.












And of course Bare Butt.....


----------



## tpquack

I hunted with Hank Pole for the first hunt out of Amasa unit. Everything was perfect. My buddies just got back from hunting the same unit with Rays up bear guide service. Ouch!!!!!! All they had was HORROR stories!!!! They hunted five days and never saw a bear!!! Had to bait everything themselves. Felt bad for them waited five years to get enough points and then have a dissapointing hunt!!!:sad:


----------



## UplandHntr

why are so many guys against baiting themselves? I don't mind it at all.


----------



## giver108

UplandHntr said:


> why are so many guys against baiting themselves? I don't mind it at all.


Me neither, in fact, I prefer it that way once I'm at camp. To each their own but I find that is part of the fun. Sucks to hear about the poor hunt his buddies had though.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

i think this season your going to hear alot of that. from what we seen here and what i have heard, not to many bear were taken. we just got off our worst season ever!!. 
as for baiting themselves, our customers hear didnt understand why we went and did it, but in the end we handed over the pails and they did it. to each his own i guess.


----------



## TVCJohn

Fresh pics from last early this morning.

Bare Butt is still hitting consistantly....just hoping he makes a mistake tomorrow morning. 











This one was departing down the trail towards my tree stand. Looking at the time, I'm pretty sure we were close to each other this morning. I might have pushed him off. After I was in the stand I could hear some snapping branches off to my right.


----------



## Boarmasters

Hey guys here's a couple recent pics from some customers who tried our products. Thanks for everyone support!


----------

